# Denton and Sasquatch Show #105



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What is with all these new shows!?!

Denton may have hit the sauce a little on this one. What is the soundtrack song to your life? We'll give you ours. Plus we talk the #Walkaway movement and Denton rambles about illegals and jobs. Hey folks they're free. You get what you pay for!

Denton and Sasquatch Show #105 ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wasn't a part of this one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I prefer Road to Nowhere 

I’ll give this one a dang good listening to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And that,kids, is why you shouldn’t drink and drivel!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> And that,kids, is why you shouldn't drink and drivel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt.
Denton doesn't drink anymore, but Wifey found a bottle squirreled away in the TEOTWAWKI room. When I made my drinks, I just added a splash at most. Wifey? She is heavy-handed. Not good at all. 
The rest of the bottle? In the trash.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You're fired!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You're fired!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I should be.

Never again.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If I had to pick a theme song? Hmmm, I'll take "Blue Sky" I love that song. It's so pretty. I liked Barret, too. She's a "fightin' Irish" girl and if the pope doesn't like her, I like her even better. Denton, 'getting rid of all the Catholic stuff', lol, guess what? Trust me, it's way better in Latin!

As always, a pleasure to hear you both... Laundry's done and folded on the pool table (for now, always more) and I'm heading for the pool-pool (real pool). :tango_face_smile:


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

This seems to be the one for me...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Witisnaka...


----------

